# Clean and sterilize bird feathers



## Nao (Oct 1, 2017)

A couple of years ago I bought quite a lot of bird feathers from China on eBay, which I realised afterwards wasn't the best of ideas but having already bought them I figured I might as well use them. They have been sitting in a plastic shopping bag in a corner with their packages in various degrees of unwrapping since then because I figured I needed to properly sterilise and clean them but didn't really know the best way to go about it and I don't want to catch anything by handling the feathers the wrong way. I did some research a while ago but that didn't really help. 

So what do you think? Anybody having any experience with this? Maybe links to reliable sites? Is there a good way to clean and sterilise the feathers or is it a lost cause and I better just throw the whole lot in the trash or the fireplace?


----------



## KattChaos (Oct 1, 2017)

I did some research for you... I hope this is helpful  

http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-clean-feathers/


----------



## Kittish (Oct 1, 2017)

This looks like some good methods for cleaning feathers (though I don't think I'd try the gasoline method: http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-clean-feathers/

Here's another one that gives instructions on how to remove potential insects and clean and sanitize them (though s/he does seem a little over the top with the warnings): https://daragallery.wordpress.com/2013/07/22/sanitizing-feathers-for-crafts/


----------

